# Wearing face masks with large goggles



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Yes you wear your face mask under the goggles.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the struggle. Is it different with smaller goggles? Personally if my mask is down I'll pull it up with my goggles on and not be a little bitch if I have some skin exposed.
Get some Anons with MFI if you can't deal with lifting those goggs.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I wear a helmet. My gogs go over my helmet. So Im raising my goggles frequently & they sit up on my helmet. I wear either a BlackStrap balaclava, or a Serius Snowdanna. 

For the balaclava, except for the part that covers my nose, Pull it up, or take it down, whatever. I have to take my helmet off and my goggles come with it. With a regular face mask like the snowdanna, I just pull it up & down. :shrug: 

Why is this an issue? 

This has never been anything that I ever gave any thought to before. It has never been anything that bothered or inconvenienced me enough to notice while wearing either a mask or balaclava. :shrug:

-edit-
Btw, I have Oakely Airbrakes. So fairly large goggles. :shrug:


----------



## GoldenSausage (Dec 1, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> I wear a helmet. My gogs go over my helmet. So Im raising my goggles frequently & they sit up on my helmet. I wear either a BlackStrap balaclava, or a Serius Snowdanna.
> 
> For the balaclava, except for the part that covers my nose, Pull it up, or take it down, whatever. I have to take my helmet off and my goggles come with it. With a regular face mask like the snowdanna, I just pull it up & down. :shrug:
> 
> ...


I constantly swap between face mask on/off. When im riding/on chairlift with lots of wind/air resistance i have it on, when im lining up/standing still i have it off so i can breathe properly.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GoldenSausage said:


> I constantly swap between face mask on/off. When im riding/on chairlift with lots of wind/air resistance i have it on, when im lining up/standing still i have it off so i can breathe properly.


Get a different face mask if breathing is an issue. There are models with holes which are easy to breathe. Like
https://www.piratesofpowder.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Half-Face-Ski-Mask.jpg


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> *Get a different face mask if breathing is an issue.* There are models with holes which are easy to breathe.


Yup ^This!^
https://usa.airholefacemasks.com


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've gone the whole range of facemasks (except Ruroc), from neck warmers that can be pulled up, through various types of balaclavas (balaclavae?), an Airhole, a couple of neoprene versions... you name it, I've probably tried it. Breathability is always a major issue for me because I almost always push myself to aerobic levels on runs. With masks without holes, once the material becomes wet, it's like you're being waterboarded. With small holes (like some of the neoprene masks), snow buildup can make it even worse since you can't breathe through the neoprene material. There are a couple of types of mask that have holes and a cloth flap over that (the new Anon M4 MFI masks, for instance). How is that different from no holes, FFS?

Then there are the masks like the Airhole, which don't interfere with breathing at all, and masks with larger holes covered by a mesh (Anon M2 MFI masks, for instance). Those are the best for breathing, IMO.

As well, there are the issues of putting the mask up over your face and keeping it there. Some, like the neoprenes, stay up because they have a shape and some structural strength. Others, like the airholes, need to be put on with your helmet off and tucked up under the goggles. Balaclavas are held up by their shape and the mask is usually stretchy enough to pull down. There's a balaclava sold in Whistler that has relatively light, stretchy material, and a big airhole, with a cloth flap over it. Great until it gets soaked, then waterboarding.

Overall, IMO, the best facemasks hands-down are the MFI masks that come with the Anon M2s. The M4 masks have a cloth flap, although you can just cut that off (I did that with one mask). The important feature, though, is the magnetic connection to the goggles. It's easy enough to do even with gloves on, it doesn't require you to lift the goggles, and it doesn't allow sweaty breath into the goggles. The Anons are friggin' expensive, but I own 7 pairs of goggles in total, and I only use the Anons now.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Speaking of Rurocs (which we weren't), I'd love to see someone make a full-face snowboarding helmet with an actual Snell rating. I would buy one just to use when jibbing.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

>


----------

